# VirtualDub Probleme mit AVI Dateien



## istvana (13. Juni 2004)

Habe mir gerade Virtual Dub runtergeladen und bin schon über das 1. Problem gestolpert. Ich habe versucht, eine AVI Datei zu öffnen und bekam folgende Fehlermeldung:

Couldn't locate decompressor for format 'dsvd' (unknown)
Virtual Dub requires a Video for Windows (VFW) compatibele codec to decompress video Direct Show Codecs, such those used by Windows Media Player, are not suitable

Es gibt aber auch AVI Dateien, die ich öffnen kann.

Offensichtlich verbergen sich hinter AVI mehrere unterschiedliche Formate.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Istvana.


----------



## goela (13. Juni 2004)

Eben! VirtualDub kann nur mit VideoForWindows kompatiblen Formaten was anfangen. Jedoch, dass AVI-Format hat mehrere "unterformate".

Beispielsweise kannst Du ein DV-AVI mit VD nicht mit dem Microsoft-DVCodec öffnen! Dazu musst Du Dir entweder den PanasonicDV- oder andere VFW-Kompatible DV-Codecs installieren.

Woher stammt das AVI?


----------



## istvana (13. Juni 2004)

Die Datei wurde von einer Firma erstellt (Brennen von Super8 Filmen auf CD)
Ich habe die Firma schon angeschrieben, aber sie können mir nichts genaues mehr über das Format mitteilen (zu lange her, ca. 8 Monate)

Hilft das weiter ?


istvana


----------



## Erpel (13. Juni 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131781.html
Versuch mal mit dem Programm GSpot mehr über die Datei zu erfahren, die Chancen stehn gut das es dir weiterhilft.


----------

